# :: قاعات الإبداع :: > قاعة الشعر العامي >  وعدتينى ..

## يحيى زكريا

وعدتينى ..

وصدقتك ..

وعشت العمر مستنى..

وكان وعدك..

تهنينى وتتهنِّى..

وتسعدنا أمانينا..

ولو ليلى فى مره يطول..

رح اسهر فى سَنَا بدرك..

ولو شمسى دفاها يزول ..

يدفينى حنان صدرك..

دنا عاشقك ..

وبعشق كل أحلامك..

وبحضن كل أيامك ..

بأزهارها مع شوكها ..

وبشبكها ..

على صدرى ..

يهون عمرى ..

وتفضل وردتك باقيه ..

بتروى لى عطش الايام..

وتزرع فى صحارى الروح..

منين مابروح ..

ورود وزهور ..

وتفرش نور ..

بسكة دربى لو عتِّم ..

وتروينى كما ساقيه ..

وتبقى البلسم الشافى ..

لجرحى لمَّا بتألم..

وتروينا مع الحكايات ..

حكاية عشقنا النادره ..

أنا عاشق ..

وليه انتى اللى موش قادره ..

بمد الروح على دربك ..

واقول خطِّى ..

وبنقش لك على النجمات ..

حروف إسمك ..

وازوَّق لك حروف خَطِّى ..

وليه تِخْطِى..

وليه وعدك كأنه ماكان ..

وليه ترمينى فى النسيان ..

بدرب البعد بتسابقى ..

وما تِبْطِى..

ودَوِّبتى سنينى ضياع..

بعالج فى عوج خطوك..

وما طِبْتى ..

وانا عاشقك ..

وعشقك فجرى وغروبى ..

وأكلى ومشربى وتوبى ..

وهو قسمتى فى دهرى ..

ولو ضهرى ينقسم منك ..

ولو جرحى يكون فرحك ..

حقول لك إفرحى أكتر ..

ولا مره حقول تُوبى ..

وازود فى سطور فرحك ..

وأحرم منها مكتوبى ..

يا بايعانى وانا شارى ..

بحبك مهما نتباعد ..

ومهما تزيدى فى مرارى ..

ومهما بعدت عن دارى ..

ومهما تعاندى وتكابرى ..

أنا عاشق يا طول صبرى ..

بصبَّر قلبى فى بعادك ..

واقول بكره حنتواعد ..

تعبتينى وريَّحتك ..

قهرتينى وناصرتك ..

ظلمتينى ما حاسبتك ..

وما سيبتك ..

تسيرى فى الدروب وحدك ..

ولو كنتى فى حياتى حد..

أنا سَبْتِكْ..

وثابتك فى فصيلة الدم ..

ودمى سال على توبك ..

فِدَا عرضك ..

أنا فى عرضك ..

تلمينى من التوهَه..

وتاخدينى فى أحضانك..

ولفينى بدَفَا شالك ..

وبشمالك ..

تضمينى على يمينك ..

وما ترمينى فى الاحزان ..

وما تخللينى يوم أبقى ..

أسير سجَّان ..

دنا عاشق..

قسم ضهرى ..

صكوك دينك ..

وطول العمر مستنى ..

تهنينى وتتهنى ..

واقول إمتى حييجى اليوم ..

وتفتكرى بإنك يوم ..

وعدتينى ..

وصدقتك ...

----------


## اسكندرانى

استاذى الفاضل 
يحيى زكريا 

ارق تحياتى لك دائما 

اسعدتنى قصيدتك الرائعة 

ولا اجد ما اكتبه 

فلن تراقى ابداااااااااااااااااااااااا 

مهما حاولت الى روعة وجمال وابداع  حروفك  

دمت لنا بكل خير

----------


## kethara

*[frame="12 70"]      أخى الفاضل يحيى زكريا

                  نص رائع ينقل لنا حاله شعوريه مميزة

              من المشاعر الصادقه بالغة الرقه

          لا حرمنا الله من فيض إبداعك

           وعذب يراعك الشفيف أخى

       وبإنتظار كل جديدك




              مع تحيتـــــــــــــــــــــــــى[/frame]*

----------


## أنفـــــال

جميلة جدا  :: 
من زمان لم أقرأ شيئاً بهذا الاتزان .. !
بارك الله فيك .. شكرا يا أستاذ يحيى ..
 :f2:

----------


## عصام علم الدين

> وعدتينى ..
> 
> وصدقتك ..
> 
> وعشت العمر مستنى..
> 
> وكان وعدك..
> 
> تهنينى وتتهنِّى..
> ...


*الحبيب أستاذ يحيى زكريا*

*حقيقي بسم الله ماشاء الله على طول النفس*
*شكلك كيده بتلعب رياضه من ورانا ياأستاذنا*
*بصراحه شئ يحتاج إلى واحد نفسه طويل زيك كيده*
*وبنفس الدقه في تنظيم الشهيق والزفير*
*عشان يعرف يقول رأيه* 
*وفي الآخر برضه هيطلع رأي متواضع*
*أمام هذا الجمال وذلك الإبداع*
*ولو كنتى فى حياتى حد..*
*أنا سَبْتِكْ..*
*الحد وفهمتها عشان وسط البلد بيبقى فاضي وجميل*
*لكن السبت لو ماكانش أجازه بيبقى صعب قوي*
*هههههههههههههههه*
*بس صدقني أستاذ في التعامل مع مفردات العاميه بشكل مبهر*

*أخوك*
*عصام علم الدين*

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

الأخ والأستاذ الفاضل / يحي زكريا

سبق وقلت لك إني قرأت أعمالك...

لكني كلما قرأتك... كلما انبهرت بسلاسة تعبيرك ولمسة شجنك وصدق صورك.

بارك الله فيك ودمت لنا ولمحبيك.

----------


## فنان فقير

[quote=يحيى زكريا;991577]وعدتينى ..

وصدقتك ..

وعشت العمر مستنى..

وكان وعدك..

تهنينى وتتهنِّى..

وتسعدنا أمانينا..

ولو ليلى فى مره يطول..

رح اسهر فى سَنَا بدرك..

ولو شمسى دفاها يزول ..

يدفينى حنان صدرك..

دنا عاشقك ..

وبعشق كل أحلامك..

وبحضن كل أيامك ..

بأزهارها مع شوكها ..

وبشبكها ..

على صدرى ..

يهون عمرى ..

وتفضل وردتك باقيه ..

بتروى لى عطش الايام..

وتزرع فى صحارى الروح..

منين مابروح ..

ورود وزهور ..

وتفرش نور ..

بسكة دربى لو عتِّم ..

وتروينى كما ساقيه ..

وتبقى البلسم الشافى ..

لجرحى لمَّا بتألم..

وتروينا مع الحكايات ..

حكاية عشقنا النادره ..

أنا عاشق ..

وليه انتى اللى موش قادره ..

بمد الروح على دربك ..

واقول خطِّى ..

وبنقش لك على النجمات ..

حروف إسمك ..

وازوَّق لك حروف خَطِّى ..

وليه تِخْطِى..

وليه وعدك كأنه ماكان ..

وليه ترمينى فى النسيان ..

بدرب البعد بتسابقى ..

وما تِبْطِى..

ودَوِّبتى سنينى ضياع..

بعالج فى عوج خطوك..

وما طِبْتى ..

وانا عاشقك ..

وعشقك فجرى وغروبى ..

وأكلى ومشربى وتوبى ..

وهو قسمتى فى دهرى ..

ولو ضهرى ينقسم منك ..

ولو جرحى يكون فرحك ..

حقول لك إفرحى أكتر ..

ولا مره حقول تُوبى ..

وازود فى سطور فرحك ..

وأحرم منها مكتوبى ..

يا بايعانى وانا شارى ..

بحبك مهما نتباعد ..

ومهما تزيدى فى مرارى ..

ومهما بعدت عن دارى ..

ومهما تعاندى وتكابرى ..

أنا عاشق يا طول صبرى ..

بصبَّر قلبى فى بعادك ..

واقول بكره حنتواعد ..

تعبتينى وريَّحتك ..

قهرتينى وناصرتك ..

ظلمتينى ما حاسبتك ..

وما سيبتك ..

تسيرى فى الدروب وحدك ..

ولو كنتى فى حياتى حد..

أنا سَبْتِكْ..

وثابتك فى فصيلة الدم ..

ودمى سال على توبك ..

فِدَا عرضك ..

أنا فى عرضك ..

تلمينى من التوهَه..

وتاخدينى فى أحضانك..

ولفينى بدَفَا شالك ..

وبشمالك ..

تضمينى على يمينك ..

وما ترمينى فى الاحزان ..

وما تخللينى يوم أبقى ..

أسير سجَّان ..

دنا عاشق..

قسم ضهرى ..

صكوك دينك ..

وطول العمر مستنى ..

تهنينى وتتهنى ..

واقول إمتى حييجى اليوم ..

وتفتكرى بإنك يوم ..

وعدتينى ..


وصدقتك ...



الشاعر الجميل / يحيى زكريا
وعدتنى وصدقت كلمات صادقه خرجت من قلب عاشق محب
لا اجد بيتا اميزه عن الاخر فقتبستها كلها صدقت مشاعرك فصدق قلمك
الذى ينزف عشقا فكانت مولد قصيده من روائع العشق والهوى
اخى الغالى لك خالص مودتى

مع تحياتى
فنان فقير

----------


## ليلة عشق

الشاعر الجميل الأستاذ الفاضل يحيي زكريا 
قرأتها من قبل وعدت مرة أخري لأتجول في تلك المعاني الرائعة والكلمات الجميلة ....
سلمت وسلمت يداك ولا حرمنا من عطر كلماتك الفواح .....
خالص التقدير والاحترام .....

تحياتي 
ليلة عشق

----------


## شاعر الرومانسية

[frame="2 70"]أخى الحبيب .. يحى زكريا

حقوللك زى ما قلتلك قبل كدة[/frame]


[frame="7 70"]

وانا برضة ذيه صدقتك
ولسه حالى من حاله
وذيىّ وذيه برضه كتير 
مستنى زمانه يحلاله
وعلى باله..
يجى اليوم وتفتكرى
تقولى ولادى اللى
 شايلين من زمن همّى
دماهم .. بتجرى فى دمّى
ودمّى .. عمره ماحيكون
يدوب ذكرى تمشى وتعدى
ولا أرضى .. ولا عرضى
حيجى يوم عليه ويهون

 :f: 

عارفانا ماأحنا..
طلعنا من طينك
وساكنينك..
وراضين بيكى
كنتى حنينة علينا..
 او قاسية
أحنا شارينك
ومهما يعدى بينا العمر
حنفضل برضه
جوة قلوبنا حاطينك
وعارفين انك برضه تستاهلى
بس أمتى ..
حيجى اليوم وتفتكرى

 :f: 

بتاخدنا سنينا كتير
تباعدنا ..
تلفْلفْنا ..
تقّربنا و تبعدنا
ونرجع تانى فى طريق داير
بقلب جرىء .. لكن حاير
نلَمْلِم من قلوبنا حبّات ضىّ
ونزرع فينا حلم جميل
لبكرة الجاى
ونستناكى شمس جريئة
تطّلى علينا وتهلّى
قوليلى بس يا غالية
أمتى يجى يوم..
 وتفتكرى
 :f2: [/frame]

وربنا يخللينا قلمك .. واحساسك الرائع

تقبل وافر مودتى... واخلص تقديرى،،، :f2:

----------


## يحيى زكريا

> استاذى الفاضل 
> يحيى زكريا 
> 
> ارق تحياتى لك دائما 
> 
> اسعدتنى قصيدتك الرائعة 
> 
> ولا اجد ما اكتبه 
> 
> ...




استاذى اسكندرانى ..

يكفينى أحرفك الجميله ومرورك الذى أضفى على هذه الصفحه الفخر والبهاء

استاذى تعطرت الصفحه بتواجدكالكريم فشكرا لك ..

----------


## يحيى زكريا

> *[frame="12 70"]      أخى الفاضل يحيى زكريا
> 
>                   نص رائع ينقل لنا حاله شعوريه مميزة
> 
>               من المشاعر الصادقه بالغة الرقه
> 
>           لا حرمنا الله من فيض إبداعك
> 
>            وعذب يراعك الشفيف أخى
> ...


استاذتى قيثاره ...

دوما تحملنى أحرفك الجميله ورقيق عباراتك الى فيض أحاسيسك الرقيقه وتسبغ على أكثر

مما أستحق ..فشكرا لك استاذتى هذه النبضات الجميله وشكرا لمرورك الرائع ..

----------


## يحيى زكريا

> جميلة جدا 
> من زمان لم أقرأ شيئاً بهذا الاتزان .. !
> بارك الله فيك .. شكرا يا أستاذ يحيى ..



يعنى على ما ربنا فتحها علينا يا استاذه ...

ادعى لى ربنا يفتحها عليا وانا اغرقك قصايد ...

اشكرك استاذتلا انفال واشكر تواجدك الجميل ...

----------


## أحلى كلمة

[frame="2 80"]أستاذ يحيى زكريا

قصيدة فى غاية الروعة والابداع

سلمت أناملك ودام لنا ابداع قلمك وعطر كلماتك

 :f2: [/frame]

----------


## طارق المملوك

اخى الحبيب يحيى زكريا
قرات اليوم كلماتك فى ثوب جديدو قالب لم اتعوده منك
فكانت مفاجاه سكنت القلب و ملات جوانب العشق فى صدرى
كلمات تمنيت لو كتبتها اغبطك عليها
دمت و دام قلمك الراقى و الرقيق
انتظر جديدك دائما ايها الشاعر الراقى الرقيق و الساخر
دمت بكل الخير

طارق المملوك

----------


## يحيى زكريا

> *الحبيب أستاذ يحيى زكريا*
> 
> *حقيقي بسم الله ماشاء الله على طول النفس*
> *شكلك كيده بتلعب رياضه من ورانا ياأستاذنا*
> *بصراحه شئ يحتاج إلى واحد نفسه طويل زيك كيده*
> *وبنفس الدقه في تنظيم الشهيق والزفير*
> *عشان يعرف يقول رأيه* 
> *وفي الآخر برضه هيطلع رأي متواضع*
> *أمام هذا الجمال وذلك الإبداع*
> ...



استاذى الغالى عصام ..

اذا كان وسط البلد زحمه ايه رايك نشوف اى وسط تانى ..

واحشنى يا عمنا والله ...

استاذى الغالى اسعدتنى كتيرا واسعدتنى احرفك الغاليه ومرورك الرائع ...

وانا آسف جدا على التأخير لك ولكل الاحباب طبعا حضرتك فى مصر دلوقت وعارف النت وعمايله ...

----------


## يحيى زكريا

> الأخ والأستاذ الفاضل / يحي زكريا
> 
> سبق وقلت لك إني قرأت أعمالك...
> 
> لكني كلما قرأتك... كلما انبهرت بسلاسة تعبيرك ولمسة شجنك وصدق صورك.
> 
> بارك الله فيك ودمت لنا ولمحبيك.



استاذى الغالى أيمن ...

سعدت كثيرا بالتعرف عليك وأتمنى أن اكون دوما عند حسن الظن ...

اشكرك استاذى ايمن واشكر تواجدك الرائع ...

----------


## يحيى زكريا

[QUOTE=فنان فقير;992216]


> وعدتينى ..
> 
> وصدقتك ..
> 
> وعشت العمر مستنى..
> 
> وكان وعدك..
> 
> تهنينى وتتهنِّى..
> ...



استاذى الغالى فنان فقير ....

لا أجد من الاحرف ما أرد به على رقيق أحرفك وجميل مشاعرك فاعذرنى استاذى إن عجزت أحرفى على 

مجاراة أحرفك الجميله وأتمنى أن أكون هذا الانسان الذىوصفته فى احرفك الغاليه ..

اشكرك استاذى الغالى واشكر تواجدك الرائع ..

----------


## يحيى زكريا

> الشاعر الجميل الأستاذ الفاضل يحيي زكريا 
> قرأتها من قبل وعدت مرة أخري لأتجول في تلك المعاني الرائعة والكلمات الجميلة ....
> سلمت وسلمت يداك ولا حرمنا من عطر كلماتك الفواح .....
> خالص التقدير والاحترام .....
> 
> تحياتي 
> ليلة عشق


استاذتى ليلة عشق ...

كلما مرت عيناكى فوق أحرفى كلما زادتها جمالا ورونقا ...

اشكركاستاذتى واشكر تواجدك الرائع ...

----------


## يحيى زكريا

> [frame="2 70"]أخى الحبيب .. يحى زكريا
> 
> حقوللك زى ما قلتلك قبل كدة[/frame]
> 
> 
> [frame="7 70"]
> 
> وانا برضة ذيه صدقتك
> ولسه حالى من حاله
> ...



استاذى شاعر الرومانسيه ...

تواصل رائع وأحرف تعبر عن شجون وهموم ...

ها قد اصبح للقصيده بُعْدَاً آخر حملته لنا أحرفك الغاليه ...

اشكرك استاذى واشكر تواجدك الرائع ..

----------


## يحيى زكريا

> [frame="2 80"]أستاذ يحيى زكريا
> 
> قصيدة فى غاية الروعة والابداع
> 
> سلمت أناملك ودام لنا ابداع قلمك وعطر كلماتك
> 
> [/frame]



استاذتى أحلى كلمه ...

الروعه والابداع فى أحرفك الغاليه وعباراتك الرقيقه ...

اشكرك استاذتى واشكر تواجدك الرائع ...

----------


## يحيى زكريا

> اخى الحبيب يحيى زكريا
> قرات اليوم كلماتك فى ثوب جديدو قالب لم اتعوده منك
> فكانت مفاجاه سكنت القلب و ملات جوانب العشق فى صدرى
> كلمات تمنيت لو كتبتها اغبطك عليها
> دمت و دام قلمك الراقى و الرقيق
> انتظر جديدك دائما ايها الشاعر الراقى الرقيق و الساخر
> دمت بكل الخير
> 
> طارق المملوك



استاذى طارق ...

لا تدرى كم أسعدتنى أحرفك الغاليه التى رفعتنى الى مكانه أتمنى أن أكون استحقها يارب ...

بس بالراحه عليا شويه يا أخر المماليك المحترمين لاحسن اتنفخ واخد مقلب فى نفسى ...

اشكرك أيها المملوك الذى قفز بالحصان من فوق نادى المعلمين ولم نره حتى الان واشكر تواجدك الرائع ..

----------


## the_chemist

الأخ الغالى يحى 

لا أجد من الكلمات غير

بسم الله ماشاء الله

ربنا يبارك فيك و يزيدك من عذوبة الكلمات

----------


## يحيى زكريا

> الأخ الغالى يحى 
> 
> لا أجد من الكلمات غير
> 
> بسم الله ماشاء الله
> 
> ربنا يبارك فيك و يزيدك من عذوبة الكلمات



أستاذى the_chemist

وانا لا أجد من الكلمات ما يوفى احرفك الجميله حقها ...

اشكرك أستاذى واشكر تواجدك الرائع ..

----------


## سامية أبو زيد

> ولو جرحى يكون فرحك ..
> 
> حقول لك إفرحى أكتر ..


الأستاذ الرقيق البرنس يحيى زكريا
أحييك على هذا المعنى الرائع للتفانى فى العشق، فرغم بساطة الألفاظ نجده يمس القلوب بشجن موجع.
تحياتى.

----------


## يحيى زكريا

> الأستاذ الرقيق البرنس يحيى زكريا
> أحييك على هذا المعنى الرائع للتفانى فى العشق، فرغم بساطة الألفاظ نجده يمس القلوب بشجن موجع.
> تحياتى.



أستاذتى ساميه 

عندما يصل الحب الى درجة التكامل بين الحبيبين فإن جرح حدهما من أجل إسعاد الاخر

يكون هوالجرح المطلوب والمتمنى ..

أشكرك أستاذتى وأشكر تواجدك الرائع

----------


## asmaaaae

والله العظيم مش لاقيه كلام يعبر عن الاحساس اللى وصلنى
احساس كده بفرحه مع الكلام ده اتقال ازاى مع ايد عاوزه تسقف وتقول الله عليك
وتقولك كلامك ده لازم يوصل
الكلام جامد اوى
وحلو اوى
ومعانيه وروعته
بجد والله مش عارفه هقول ايه يااستاذنا

بتمنى ليك الازدهار والتفوق وانك تكون شاعر معروف على مستوى مصر
لان صوتك ده لازم يوصل بجد
تسلم ايدك استاذنا وتقبل تحيييييييييييييياتى

----------


## رحيــــل

> وعدتينى ..
> 
> وصدقتك ..
> 
> وعشت العمر مستنى..
> 
> وكان وعدك..
> 
> تهنينى وتتهنِّى..
> ...


الله عليك وفعلا اللهم لا حسد 
وبسم الله ماشاء الله على طول نفسك
ايه الجمال ده والابداع ده امتعتنا 
بحلو كلامك وسحر معانيك 
الواحد بيتوه فى وسط المشاعر والاحاسيس الرقيقة ديه
منتظرين كالعادة نقرأ احلى وأرق المعانى 
رحيل

----------


## يحيى زكريا

> والله العظيم مش لاقيه كلام يعبر عن الاحساس اللى وصلنى
> احساس كده بفرحه مع الكلام ده اتقال ازاى مع ايد عاوزه تسقف وتقول الله عليك
> وتقولك كلامك ده لازم يوصل
> الكلام جامد اوى
> وحلو اوى
> ومعانيه وروعته
> بجد والله مش عارفه هقول ايه يااستاذنا
> 
> بتمنى ليك الازدهار والتفوق وانك تكون شاعر معروف على مستوى مصر
> ...



أستاذتى أسماء

والله العظيم انتى اللى بتفرحينى بكلامك البنوتى ده وبتخلينى فرحان زى الطفل الصغير

ربنا يسعدك ويكرمك يارب ..

وبعدين يا ستى مش أشعارى وصلتك خلاص ابقى اتعرفت على مستوى مصر ...

ولا انتى مش من مصر ..ههههههههههههههه

أشكرك أستاذتى أسماء وربنا يهنيكى ويسعدك يارب ..

----------


## يحيى زكريا

> الله عليك وفعلا اللهم لا حسد 
> وبسم الله ماشاء الله على طول نفسك
> ايه الجمال ده والابداع ده امتعتنا 
> بحلو كلامك وسحر معانيك 
> الواحد بيتوه فى وسط المشاعر والاحاسيس الرقيقة ديه
> منتظرين كالعادة نقرأ احلى وأرق المعانى 
> رحيل



أستاذتى رحيل

والله انا اللى تهت ومش عارف أرد على حروفك الرقيقه دى ازاى ..

يعنى كم من المشاعر والعبارات الجميله يخللى الانسان يقف محتارا كيف سيرد ...

عموما انا حرد بتلات كلمات ..

أشكرك    أشكرك      أشكرك

وانا حاسس بعجزى حقيقى عن مجاراة حروفك الجميله  

فشكرا لك وشكرا لنبل احرفك وشكرا لتواجدك الرائع

----------

